# Video ads



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Okay, I've about had it with the video ads, the static pop-ups are bad enough, but these video ads suck bandwidth and are just plain annoying and exceedingly loud when you're not expecting sound to be coming from your device. I'm sure many do like I do, check these forums on a mobile device, and I guarantee you, these video ads do not enhance the experience. Please lose them

Thank you.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They keep me from going to nodakoutdoors while I sit with my son in the hospital. I hope my son gets well soon, but they say two months of recovery and he will not be able to visit nodakoutdoors either.


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

huntin1 said:


> Okay, I've about had it with the video ads, the static pop-ups are bad enough, but these video ads suck bandwidth and are just plain annoying and exceedingly loud when you're not expecting sound to be coming from your device. I'm sure many do like I do, check these forums on a mobile device, and I guarantee you, these video ads do not enhance the experience. Please lose them
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Huntin1


Hi there,
Can you please answer the following questions so we can test the issue on our end to find the ads?

- What phone are you using? 
- Do you only see these ads when you are logged in or logged out?
- Can you please provide screenshots of the ads the next time you see them?
- What page/sections do you generally see the ads on?

Thank you,
Marie, Community Support


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

forumadmin said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've about had it with the video ads, the static pop-ups are bad enough, but these video ads suck bandwidth and are just plain annoying and exceedingly loud when you're not expecting sound to be coming from your device. I'm sure many do like I do, check these forums on a mobile device, and I guarantee you, these video ads do not enhance the experience. Please lose them
> ...


Phone: Blackberry Z10 running BB OS 10.3.2.858

Ads are there both logged in and logged out, doesn't matter. The difference is that logged in the ad will be in the first post, logged out the ad is between the first and second post.

Logged in:










Logged out:










I get this in all sections, every thread that I go into. And incidentally, I get them not only on my phone, but my tablet and computer as well. I understand the need for advertising and I can live with the static ads, but these video ads are going to cause me to move on, I just don't need the aggravation.


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

Can you please provide me with the URL of the ad? I'll report the URL to the tech team.

Thank you!

~Kay


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

forumadmin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please provide me with the URL of the ad? I'll report the URL to the tech team.
> 
> ...


It's an imbedded ad, I have no way of getting a URL for you. It's your site, you have the admin privileges. Grant them to me and I'll get you a URL. The ad in my screen shot is from Toyota, but there are others that pop in there as well.

You know what, if it's too much of a bother for you I can just stop visiting this site, problem solved.

Have a nice day.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

With membership declining I don't understand the reluctance to take care of this issue, it's like you don't care if people leave the site or not. I understand advertising, I know it's needed to help pay the bills. But, what good are the ads if there is no one here to see them.

I've been here around 12 years, I like the place and don't really want to leave. Since the admin here won't do anything about these annoying ads, I found my own solution, at least for now.

The ads seem to be coded in flash, so, disable the flash player in your browser and the ads won't play. Not the ideal solution, but at least I don't get some annoying ad blaring through my speakers when I open a thread.


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

huntin1 said:


> forumadmin said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


It has nothing to do with admin permissions if you right click on an add and select copy link address we can block it.

Kyle


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Seriously?

It's a different ad every time I come here, they appear to change randomly. Sometimes video and sometimes static, I can live with the static ads and the banner ads but the video ads that show up in the first post are more than a little annoying. I really don't think that members should have to police the ads on your Site, that would be your job.

And for the record, with the Toyota ads, there was no "copy link address" when you right clicked it, I tried that and would have posted the address had it appeared.

I'll just stick with disabling flash, the ad box still shows, but nothing plays, at least I don't have an annoyingly loud ad blaring at me and sucking bandwidth.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not had a problem for a week now.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

To be honest, I've spent very little time here lately. Maybe I'll enable flash again and see what happens.

In my mind it doesn't change the fact that admin should be policing the ads, not members. Of course that's just my opinion, and that ain't worth much. 8)


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Like Kyle had mentioned in order for us to block this ad we will need the URL of the ad.

Thank you so much 

~ GP community support


----------

